# Good Website for buying Aquarium Stones?



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Anyone know of any websites I can buy nice rocks for a nice rock scape from? I'm only trying to fill a 10 gallon, so I don't really need too many. I was checking out Adana-Usa, anyone have any experiene with them? I was thinking either the Ryuoh Stone or the Ohko stone.. Which would be best for the scape below? http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=7_14


I was hoping for a scape like this, with rocks like this:

http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery0/10.jpg

Anyone know what type of rock I should be looking for and/or where it can be purchased if not above?

Any info is much appreciated!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I bought my Ryuoh and Ohko stones from AFA (adana-usa.com). I was happy with what they sent.

For rocks, 10 lbs isn't as excessive as you might think. I bought 15 lb. of Ryuoh and 10 lb. of Ohko for my Mini-L (8.5 gal) and Mini-M (5.2 gal).

For your tank I'd estimate about 10-15 lbs for an iwagumi scape.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

TLE041 said:


> I bought my Ryuoh and Ohko stones from AFA (adana-usa.com). I was happy with what they sent.
> 
> For rocks, 10 lbs isn't as excessive as you might think. I bought 15 lb. of Ryuoh and 10 lb. of Ohko for my Mini-L (8.5 gal) and Mini-M (5.2 gal).
> 
> For your tank I'd estimate about 10-15 lbs for an iwagumi scape.


Which would be better for this scape? The Ryuoh or the Ohko?

http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery0/10.jpg


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Doesn't Rod, in the S&S forum, sell rocks in his driftwood thread? I bought some of his driftwood and was very pleased.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

JRMott said:


> Doesn't Rod, in the S&S forum, sell rocks in his driftwood thread? I bought some of his driftwood and was very pleased.


Hey, I couldn't locate the thread you were referring to.. Could you possibly provide the link? I think buying rocks via the S&S route would be nice too.. Thanks


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

You can also go to a masonry supply and look at their stones used for stone walls or pavers. I saw some pretty awesome textures at my local yard.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

DrewWoodside said:


> Hey, I couldn't locate the thread you were referring to.. Could you possibly provide the link? I think buying rocks via the S&S route would be nice too.. Thanks


 
poke around in here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

DrewWoodside said:


> I was hoping for a scape like this, with rocks like this:
> http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery0/10.jpg


Clicking on the link I get:
Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /images/gallery0/10.jpg on this server.


----------



## allegoriest (Jul 9, 2010)

audioaficionado said:


> You can also go to a masonry supply and look at their stones used for stone walls or pavers. I saw some pretty awesome textures at my local yard.



Or a garden place. That's what I usually do. (Was gonna go today in fact, but nnnng, so hot outside.)

And yeah, links don't work. D:


----------

